# Acheter MacBook Air avec clavier AZERTY (Apple Store Suisse)



## charlie1 (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je désire acheter un MacBook Air 13'' avec le clavier AZERTY.
J'habite en Suisse et j'aimerais commander sur l'Apple Store Suisse.

En étant dans les étapes de l'achat sur le site, il y a un moment où Apple nous propose de choisir notre clavier:

- Clavier (Suisse) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Français)
- Clavier (Suisse) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Anglais)
- Clavier (Suisse) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Italien)
*- Clavier (US) & Guide de l'utilisateur (Anglais)*

Est-ce que le Clavier US est un clavier AZERTY ?

Merci d'avance de vos réponses,

Bonne soirée,

Charles


----------



## taz_60 (22 Novembre 2010)

Ah ben non, un clavier US, comme tous les claviers anglophone est en QWERTY. Si mes souvenirs sont bons, le clavier suisse est qwerty également.

Va falloir t'y faire . Mais je crois qu'il y a des astuces pour mapper les accents français sur un clavier suisse. Enfin j'y connais pas grand chose en clavier suisse, en même temps. Je sais qu'il y a une petite communauté helvétique sur ce forum qui je suis sûr sera ravie de t'aider!


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2010)

En Suisse, c'est des claviers QWERTZ (et non QWERTY comme aux US). On peut pas commander de l'AZERTY sur l'AppStore suisse (comme on ne peut pas commander un clavier QWERTZ sur l'AppStore français, finalement c'est assez logique). Mais il me semble avoir lu qu'en allant à l'Apple Store à Genève, il est possible d'avoir un clavier AZERTY. A vérifier en les contactant.

Ceci dit, si vous vivez en Suisse et vous travaillez en Suisse, sans vouloir vous commander, peut-être que vous devriez vous habituer aux claviers suisses, parce que vous allez en croiser partout ;-))


----------



## charlie1 (22 Novembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> En Suisse, c'est des claviers QWERTZ (et non QWERTY comme aux US). On peut pas commander de l'AZERTY sur l'AppStore suisse (comme on ne peut pas commander un clavier QWERTZ sur l'AppStore français, finalement c'est assez logique). Mais il me semble avoir lu qu'en allant à l'Apple Store à Genève, il est possible d'avoir un clavier AZERTY. A vérifier en les contactant.
> 
> Ceci dit, si vous vivez en Suisse et vous travaillez en Suisse, sans vouloir vous commander, peut-être que vous devriez vous habituer aux claviers suisses, parce que vous allez en croiser partout ;-))



Hello,

Merci pour vos réponses. Je vais voir... C'est chiant qu'on puisse pas !

Merci à vous !

Ciaoo


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2010)

charlie1 a dit:


> C'est chiant qu'on puisse pas !


mouais... c'est pour tout comme ça. Dès le moment où la demande est insuffisante, y a pas de raison de faire des versions utiles à un tout petit nombre. 

Le Monde n'est pas imprimé en allemand, parce que la communauté germanophone n'est pas suffisante en France pour le justifier. Y a pas de clavier AZERTY en Suisse parce que la communauté française n'est pas suffisante pour le justifier. 

Bienvenue sur Terre


----------



## Mr Chen (23 Novembre 2010)

Personnellement, je me demande comment est-il possible d'utiliser un clavier AZERTY. 

Question de goût et d'habitudes 

Le clavier US est bien en QWERTY, et n'a pas d'accent comme é è ü ö à etc. Donc a éviter.


----------



## woulf (23 Novembre 2010)

Mr Chen a dit:


> Personnellement, je me demande comment est-il possible d'utiliser un clavier AZERTY.
> 
> Question de goût et d'habitudes
> 
> Le clavier US est bien en QWERTY, et n'a pas d'accent comme é è ü ö à etc. Donc a éviter.



Oui, enfin les accents ne sont pas apparents sur un qwerty us, mais on peut très facilement les faire avec une combinaison de touches et de lettres (alt et e, u, i...).


----------

